
“Once Wal-Mart decides to go after Amazon, there's no contest,” Analyst(1999) - eni
http://www.barrons.com/articles/SB927932262753284707
======
sharemywin
Microsoft's cloud business is growing almost twice as fast as Amazon's, with
Google far behind

[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/27/microsoft-azure-growing-
fast...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/27/microsoft-azure-growing-faster-than-
aws-google-cloud-behind.html)

At some point investors are going to ask why are you distracting our aws cash
cow with this giant e-commerce/retail behemoth.

